# 93' D21 Starting issues



## cbec01 (May 29, 2011)

Hi, I have a 93' Nissan D21 2.4L 4X4 that only starts when cool. I currently drive it to work and back without any problems. If the engine has time to cool, it starts right up. If I drive about 5 to 10 min, it will still start up again, but if I drive 15min to over an hour, and i have to wait for it to cool before it will start again. If I remove the air filter & give it a shot of started fluid or add gas to the intake, it starts and runs until the fuel runs out. Everything runs great once its started. No overheating or anything. I have replaced the fuel filter & fuel pump relay. All plugs have good fire. I have seen someone else post the same problem but not the fix. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Scott_T (May 15, 2011)

or else just opening the hood and the time it takes for you to add that stuff gives whatever is overheating time to cool?


----------



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

Sounds like you have an heat induced electrical problem in one of the fuel related components.

When cold, the electrical contacts are all good. Once the engine heats up and things expand a bit, it breaks a connection and stops. Once it cools again, it shrinks and make the connection good once more. I've had this happen several time but were causing a no spark condition.

You should pull the codes to see if they give you a clue.


----------



## jblakeslee (Nov 30, 2005)

There are two temp sensors on the intake manifold near the front..one has a single wire and is for the temp gauage....the other is the engine temp sensor that goes to the ECU. It tells the ECU when the engine is overheated and prevents it from starting. It is probably bad. Cost about $15.oo.

I had the same problem.....replaced that senor and it has been fine since.

Hope that helps.


----------

